# Flannel okay to use?



## Paigala123 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm starting to stalk up on stuff for a hedgehog I will be getting soon, and Joann's is having a sale on fabrics. But anywho, does flannel work well as a cage liner?

Thanks.
P.S. Here is the link to fabrics for anyone who is interested

EDIT: http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/prod ... ici=offer3


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

we use flannel liners in the sections of the cages where there's less pee because flannel takes longer to dry. in the other compartments we use double liners--flannel and fleece on top. in short: i always look out for cheap flannel.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I use liners that are flanel on one side fleece on the other. Same set up that I use for my elderly cat and for my monthly friend. 

I find that the flannel absorbs fluid and wicks it away.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I use flannel as well, however I wouldn't use flannel by itself as it needs an additional layer to absorb a lot. My cage liners are flannel|fleece|flannel. They soak up urine and water spills pretty quickly. I have several liners that are finally starting to wear out. The flannel has done very well.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

IMO, flannel is the best choice for liners. It is a soft warm fabric. Poops don't stick to it as much as it does to the fibers of fleece. Flannel wicks the moisture away. One side flannel, one side fleece makes a great liner. 

Corduroy makes great liners as well.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree, flannel is awesome! Just keep in mind you need to hem it to make sure there aren't any little loose threads.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I use flannel topped liners in all my cages, the liners i make are flannel on top, absorbant fabric in the middle and fleece on the bottom. I've never found the flannel to bet wet even when I've found tipped over water dishes etc. Flannel is a very soft comfortable fabric and keep hedgies nice and dry. Oh I forgot to mention, the three layers are sewn together so there are no unfinished edges.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

we use denim liners for the bottom layer, absorbent layer next, flannel next, and all topped with fleece. :roll:


----------

